# 65 GTO Audio Installation Build Log



## NeverEnuffBass (Feb 27, 2012)

This build is for my father. He recently had his GTO repainted and decided to redo his interior as well. He asked me what I could do to give him better sound than what was currently in there. He is not looking for anything crazy in there as he'd rather listen to the engine. Here is what we will be using:

Kenwood KDC-X395
Kenwood KAC 1502s & 2404s
Hybrid Audio Imagine 5.25's & 6.5's
Hybrid Audio I6SW
Knukonceptz Wiring
RAAM Audio Sound Damping

The car:









Start of the kick panels









Start of the rear deck:


















A little filler on the kicks, still need a bit of help


----------



## NeverEnuffBass (Feb 27, 2012)

Got some more deadener laid down:









Rear deck. Center cut open for sub to vent into cabin. Whoever cut the 6x9 holes used a beaver.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

that should sound sweet


----------



## NeverEnuffBass (Feb 27, 2012)

crustysack said:


> that should sound sweet


It will be much better than what was in there in 1965


----------



## NeverEnuffBass (Feb 27, 2012)

Starting to feather out the 1/2" trupan onto the 1/8" masonite









The passenger side kick is a royal pain in the ass. Best way to be sure it gets smoothed out? Give it to your buddy who is a body man.


----------



## NeverEnuffBass (Feb 27, 2012)

Ready to be wrapped


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Love that custom work!.....I have a question. Is it better to use a quality pair of 6x9 coaxial speakers in the package shelf, or round "seperates"....I will also be using a 8" or 10" ducted sub W in the rear.. THANKS, Eric:cheers


----------



## NeverEnuffBass (Feb 27, 2012)

Eric Animal said:


> Love that custom work!.....I have a question. Is it better to use a quality pair of 6x9 coaxial speakers in the package shelf, or round "seperates"....I will also be using a 8" or 10" ducted sub W in the rear.. THANKS, Eric:cheers


6x9 speakers are bigger than 6.5" round speakers, therefore giving them more cone area. In most cases more cone area will be louder/more midbass output. In a majority of the car audio systems I build, I use a strong front stage and less for rear speakers. Ideally, music should come from in front of you. 

Whatever you choose to put back there, I'd highly recommend using a sound deadner and a pair of quality speakers.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thank you! arty:


----------



## NeverEnuffBass (Feb 27, 2012)

Started making the trunk panels:



















Unfortunatley the right side of the trunk is not symetrical to the left so I have to do a template for that side as well


----------



## NeverEnuffBass (Feb 27, 2012)

Did some stuff yesterday:




























Panels and trunk floor will be wrapped in tan carpet and there will be cutouts where the amps & license plate will be mounted painted to match the car with edge lit plexi around it.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Lookin' good!......you better hope your Father doesn't kick your azz for calling him an "old Goat" !!!!!....:rofl:


----------



## Dunnburger (Dec 18, 2011)

Love what your doing to this goat! Particularly the rear interior deck. What size sub are you gonna run? 

Josh


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

Love it! This is exactly how I want to do the trunk of my car. Minus the subs and amps for now.


----------



## NeverEnuffBass (Feb 27, 2012)

From last night:


----------



## NorwalkNugget (Aug 5, 2011)

Look forward to seeing this out in CT... maybe you can help me upgrade my leman's sound system.


----------



## NeverEnuffBass (Feb 27, 2012)

A little behind on updates:


----------



## NeverEnuffBass (Feb 27, 2012)

Dunnburger said:


> Love what your doing to this goat! Particularly the rear interior deck. What size sub are you gonna run?
> 
> Josh


Hybrid Audio Imagine 6.5" woofer



NorwalkNugget said:


> Look forward to seeing this out in CT... maybe you can help me upgrade my leman's sound system.


Aiming to be at the Calf Pasture show in Norwalk on the 28th. You going?


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Looks great


----------



## NeverEnuffBass (Feb 27, 2012)

Did a lot today























































Painter promised me the middle piece for wednesday


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Nice trunk....wanna come to NY and do my 67???


----------



## NeverEnuffBass (Feb 27, 2012)

Eric Animal said:


> Nice trunk....wanna come to NY and do my 67???


This is what I do for a living, feel free to come drop it off


----------



## NeverEnuffBass (Feb 27, 2012)

Center piece installed:


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Damn, looks sharp!


----------



## NeverEnuffBass (Feb 27, 2012)

Rear panels made finally


----------



## Dunnburger (Dec 18, 2011)

Man that baby turned out NICE!!!!!!! Well done. One question, what did you use to make the "grill" on the package tray that covers the sub, and can a regular guy like me get my hands on the material you used? I'm lookin to make something for my package tray very similar to what you have done. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NeverEnuffBass (Feb 27, 2012)

Dunnburger said:


> Man that baby turned out NICE!!!!!!! Well done. One question, what did you use to make the "grill" on the package tray that covers the sub, and can a regular guy like me get my hands on the material you used? I'm lookin to make something for my package tray very similar to what you have done.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


You can try your local custom car audio shop if any are around your area. I believe it is Fidelity Grille Material by Select Products


----------



## GT066 (Jan 31, 2012)

That setup looks sweet. I know it will never look close to yours but I am looking for some help doing my 66 convertible and would love any advices on it. I want to use the RetroSound radio, and there is no package tray to put the 6x9s, where do I put the speakers? How big of an amp do I need? Like your dad I am not looking for anything crazy I do like to listen to the engine, but some tunes are great also. I am looking for advices that a mechanic can follow. Again that 65 looks great.


----------

